# Cat 908M?



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys, looking for some input on a Cat 908M. I need to know if that size machine can handle an 8 acre site (warehouse, longest push would be 600') mostly by itself (with some truck assist)? 

Also looking to put a Boss pusher on it. Was looking at the SK 12' (skid steer) or the the BH 12' (backhoe). Can it handle the bigger pusher? 

Don't know much about this size machine and what it can handle. Any input would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

ford550 said:


> Hey guys, looking for some input on a Cat 908M. I need to know if that size machine can handle an 8 acre site (warehouse, longest push would be 600') mostly by itself (with some truck assist)?
> 
> Also looking to put a Boss pusher on it. Was looking at the SK 12' (skid steer) or the the BH 12' (backhoe). Can it handle the bigger pusher?
> Don't know much about this size machine and what it can handle. Any input would be great. Thanks guys!


Cant help much with the cat, believe they are very good for the job. As for boss box, run away. I have run a lot of boxes and always been a boss fan. Many plows and a couple vbx spreaders. HATE their boxes Garbage. I would spend the extra and get a hla snow wing, or at least a better box, maybe a artic sectional. Just since you asked. Sold our bx12 and would never buy another, yes that useless.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

ford550 said:


> Hey guys, looking for some input on a Cat 908M. I need to know if that size machine can handle an 8 acre site (warehouse, longest push would be 600') mostly by itself (with some truck assist)?
> 
> Also looking to put a Boss pusher on it. Was looking at the SK 12' (skid steer) or the the BH 12' (backhoe). Can it handle the bigger pusher?
> 
> Don't know much about this size machine and what it can handle. Any input would be great. Thanks guys!


I purchased a used CAT 908M last year, its about 14,500 lbs machine, I just purchased a metal pless plowmaxx 8-36-14, my longest push might be 350 ft.? we plow with the storm, so I have no input yet.

*However, I "think" Mark has a John Deere 244K? and he has a Metal Pless 9-36-15? Plowmaxx, I'm not sure but I think the 244J/K series weighs in at 12,000 lbs +/_


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

rick W said:


> Cant help much with the cat, believe they are very good for the job. As for boss box, run away. I have run a lot of boxes and always been a boss fan. Many plows and a couple vbx spreaders. HATE their boxes Garbage. I would spend the extra and get a hla snow wing, or at least a better box, maybe a artic sectional. Just since you asked. Sold our bx12 and would never buy another, yes that useless.


Thanks Rick for your input! Interesting take, everyone around here loves them.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> I purchased a used CAT 908M last year, its about 14,500 lbs machine, I just purchased a metal pless plowmaxx 8-36-14, my longest push might be 350 ft.? we plow with the storm, so I have no input yet.
> 
> *However, I "think" Mark has a John Deere 244K? and he has a Metal Pless 9-36-15? Plowmaxx, I'm not sure but I think the 244J/K series weighs in at 12,000 lbs +/_


Thanks 512High, I did see your setup in a previous thread, but didn't know if you had snow hours on the 908 yet. Need to know if it has enough umph or if I should go up to a 914M (20K LB machine). Thanks again.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

ford550 said:


> Thanks 512High, I did see your setup in a previous thread, but didn't know if you had snow hours on the 908 yet. Need to know if it has enough umph or if I should go up to a 914M (20K LB machine). Thanks again.


 you are correct, I just purchased the Metal pless over the summer, cant wait to use it, hopefully a better snow year for us here then last year.
keep us posted,


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> you are correct, I just purchased the Metal pless over the summer, cant wait to use it, hopefully a better snow year for us here then last year.
> keep us posted,


Yeah no kidding on the snow. I just bought a 930M and a MetalPless Maxxpro 1248-20 LE, waiting for that to come in a couple weeks. That goes to my 16 acre shopping center site. I need the 908?ish on a smaller 8 acre site. It was easy making the big purchase, this smaller one is killing me (on the decision).


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

ford550 said:


> Yeah no kidding on the snow. I just bought a 930M and a MetalPless Maxxpro 1248-20 LE, waiting for that to come in a couple weeks. That goes to my 16 acre shopping center site. I need the 908?ish on a smaller 8 acre site. It was easy making the big purchase, this smaller one is killing me (on the decision).


Well congratulations on the CAT 930M w/ Metal Pless combo that will move some snow! I think the 908M would be fine on the 8 acre site, if your plowing with the storm I see no issue, vs starting to plow with say 5" of cement on the ground pushing 800 ft runs with the wings wide open....


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> Well congratulations on the CAT 930M w/ Metal Pless combo that will move some snow! I think the 908M would be fine on the 8 acre site, if your plowing with the storm I see no issue, vs starting to plow with say 5" of cement on the ground pushing 800 ft runs with the wings wide open....


We will be plowing with the storm. Zero tolerance.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The 908 will be more then sufficient for an 8 acre site, my 906 plows over 11 acres each event with pushes way longer then 600'... 8-14 live edge is perfect for it, don't go any bigger, I was very happy with my boss b10 when I had it for the price you can't go wrong... Don't overthink it you will be more then happy with the 908


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

We run a 908 with 10-16 live edge and it handles it beautifully. If you search I imagine you can find pics I have uploaded of the combo. A very versatile machine/pusher combo. If you are pushing wet/heavy crap more then 10% of the time go smaller on the width. My 2c anyways..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ford550 said:


> We will be plowing with the storm. Zero tolerance.


If it's zero tolerance you should never have to plow.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Triple L said:


> The 908 will be more then sufficient for an 8 acre site, my 906 plows over 11 acres each event with pushes way longer then 600'... 8-14 live edge is perfect for it, don't go any bigger, I was very happy with my boss b10 when I had it for the price you can't go wrong... Don't overthink it you will be more then happy with the 908


Thanks for the input Triple L, that was exactly the real world I was looking for.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

White_Gold11 said:


> We run a 908 with 10-16 live edge and it handles it beautifully. If you search I imagine you can find pics I have uploaded of the combo. A very versatile machine/pusher combo. If you are pushing wet/heavy crap more then 10% of the time go smaller on the width. My 2c anyways..


Thanks White, I knew there was a few of you using small 908 loaders. Thanks for the suggestion and the input. Helps a lot.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it's zero tolerance you should never have to plow.


I would expect nothing less...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ford550 said:


> I would expect nothing less...........


Glad to oblige...just making a point that this term is an oxymoron and should never be used in the snow and ice industry.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Glad to oblige...just making a point that this term is an oxymoron and should never be used in the snow and ice industry.


Your neighbor Burrito guy says otherwise.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> Your neighbor Burrito guy says otherwise.


Yeah, because the Google told him so.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

prezek said:


> Your neighbor Burrito guy says otherwise.


Dont leave out his grease sucker guy


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

White_Gold11 said:


> We run a 908 with 10-16 live edge and it handles it beautifully. If you search I imagine you can find pics I have uploaded of the combo. A very versatile machine/pusher combo. If you are pushing wet/heavy crap more then 10% of the time go smaller on the width. My 2c anyways..


I had a 10-16 hla on myn for 1 season, in my opinion and area you need 120hp to push a 10-16, I would not recommend it but again it depends where you are, our average snow would be 3-6" but mashed potatoes 5 or so times a winter


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Triple L said:


> I had a 10-16 hla on myn for 1 season, in my opinion and area you need 120hp to push a 10-16, I would not recommend it but again it depends where you are, our average snow would be 3-6" but mashed potatoes 5 or so times a winter


I should add so not to mislead that if the going gets tough we will bring in a cat 924 to assist the little guy. Not necessarily needed but knocks the time down on deep or wet snow. We plow with the storms.. so it typically does not get that bad If you don't have the support of bigger equipment on a major storm get a lane open and slowly work your way out from it.. also Nokians snos are a must and Imo affordable for that size machine. Size does matter. Only you truly know what you will be pushing for depth, weight, lengths. I only have 400hrs on my 10-16 from last year. Not a decade of experience. Anyways what works well for me could be awful or great for another.. best of luck on your decision!


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

ford550 said:


> Yeah no kidding on the snow. I just bought a 930M and a MetalPless Maxxpro 1248-20 LE, waiting for that to come in a couple weeks. That goes to my 16 acre shopping center site. I need the 908?ish on a smaller 8 acre site. It was easy making the big purchase, this smaller one is killing me (on the decision).


930m with 1248-20........oh boy excuse me while I drool over here.......

As for the smaller machine, just be sure the MP has LE IMO worth every penny and many more.

Dan


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

NLS1 said:


> 930m with 1248-20........oh boy excuse me while I drool over here.......
> 
> As for the smaller machine, just be sure the MP has LE IMO worth every penny and many more.
> 
> Dan


Yes should show up hopefully tomorrow or early next week. I will be posting pics


----------

